# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Jel ???

## adam562

Cao  
Ive heard a number of times in informal conversation the world   *Jel*    at the beginning of a question.....such as  _Jel si bio u Beogradu?_ 
I presume this is a just another way of asking a question such as  DA LI or just the particle LI. 
Could someone give me an explanation please?    ::   
Adam

----------


## Vlacko

*Jel* is informal way telling *da li*. It's colloquial expression which is very much used in a normal life.

----------


## petite fleur

> Cao  
> Ive heard a number of times in informal conversation the world   *Jel*    at the beginning of a question.....such as  _Jel si bio u Beogradu?_ 
> I presume this is a just another way of asking a question such as  DA LI or just the particle LI. 
> Could someone give me an explanation please?     
> Adam

 hi adam  ::  
jel is actually jel' and it  comes from "jeli" or to describe it better from "je" and "li" which is "is it" where "it" alone does not translate as it's meaning

----------


## Dejan

So can anyone tell us what the difference is between "je li" and "da li"?

----------


## ivan_hr

> So can anyone tell us what the difference is between "je li" and "da li"?

 In croatian, you should avoid "da li" whenever possible, it's better to say _Jesi li bio u kinu_ than _Da li si bio u kinu_

----------


## sofija

> _Jel si bio u Beogradu?_

 Jel si bio u Beogradu? nisam jos cula takvu konstrukciju
Moze:
JESI LI bio
DA LI si bio
DAL si bio... sto bi bilo DA+LI=DAL' 
JEL je po toj logici JE+LI=JEL' 
A ne govori se _JE LI si bio u Beogradu?_ 
takve "skracenice" se upotrebljavaju iskljucivo u govornom jeziku 
npr. Is that my train? - Jel' to moj vlak?
ili That's my train, isn't it? To je moj vlak, ZAR NE/JEL'? 
cesto je i DAL' 
npr
DAL' ces doci?

----------


## svabo_sarajlija

Ma kaže se, bona, ne seri! Izađi na ulicu, pa ćeš čuti. Možeš koristiti "jel" i kao zamjenu za bilo šta, recimo, jxxati, možeš pitati: Jesil' jel' il' ne? 
Znaš i onaj vic... Pođe Clinton u Tuzlu da se pozdravi tamo s narodom koji je "spasio". Njega dočeka tamo i Fata. Priđe Fata Clintonu kaže:"Fata." Na to će Clinton:"Bill" A Fata opet na to:"Bih!" 
Jestel' skontali?

----------


## groovychick

evo groznog vica... 
Kontroverzni...	 
Došao Mujo u Beograd i uđe u gradski autobus. 
Vozio se par minuta, ali je cijelo vrijeme zbunjeno gledao vozača, i na kraju nije mogao izdržati, priđe mu i započne konverzaciju.  
Mujo: "Ja se izvinjavam, ali jeste li vi Ratko Mladić?" 
Vozač (lijeno): "Jesam, zašto?" 
Mujo (sav zblenut): "Ma nemoguće...!!" 
Ratko M.: "A zašto? Odakle si ti?" 
Mujo: "Iz Srebrenice!" 
Ratko M.: "Ma nemoguće...!!"

----------


## svabo_sarajlija

Znam i ja taj, al' nekako ga ne volim ispričati. Isto mi je k'o da ja kao Nijemac ispričam neke viceve u vezi židova i plina i logora, e ne valja mi to! 
Inače, odakle si ti, groovychick?

----------


## groovychick

pa pise ti u location - dubrovnik biser jadrana   ::

----------


## svabo_sarajlija

Dobro, nemoj poludjeti!  ::  Volim i ja tvoj opušteni gradić, ima dvije i po godine odkad sam tamo boravio. Ali ne bih baš preporučio Youth Hostel Dubrovnik. Tuširao sam se i već korištene vode s dlakama bilo mi je do koljena... Baš gadno!

----------


## groovychick

nemam razloga ic u hostel kad imam stan   ::  
dakle svabo sarajlija, kakve veze imas s ruskim? ucis ga? ucio si ga?

----------


## Vlacko

> pa pise ti u location - dubrovnik biser jadrana

 Волео бих да једном посетим Дубровник...

----------


## groovychick

istina je da opcenito u hrvatskoj (pogotovo u dalmaciji) stvarno ljudi nisu blagonaklonjeni srbima... ipak smo stvarno dozivjeli svega i svasta, ali mislim da se s vremenom ipak stvari mijenjaju... pa necemo valjda cijeli zivot osudjivat cijeli narod radi idiotskih pogresaka idiotskih vodja...

----------


## sofija

mijenja se...na tolerantnije  ::  mislim da je već prilično ok  ::   
naravno da sa Jel možeš zamjeniti dosta toga, unakazit i skratit mnogo pravilnih rečenica (iako mislim da je u svabinom primjeru Jesil JE ili ne? JE=nju :P ) ali čemu zbunjivat čovjeka...

----------


## Vlacko

Ја ислим да реш јел није никакво унаказивање књижевног језика...
Али ипак то је само моје мишљење...
Оно што је мени смешно јесте то да Хрвати користе реч френд сасвим нормално чак и на телевизији...

----------


## svabo_sarajlija

Groovychick, 
učio sam ruski jezik u školi dvije godine, pa bio jedan put u Sankt-Peterburgu i poslije toga sam ga zaboravio skroz jer sam bio otišao u Sarajevo na godinu dana.
I prije pola godine sam se upisao na filološkom fakultetu za južnoslavenske jezike i književnost, ruski jezik i povijest istočne i jugoistočne Europe.
Eto, to ti je to. 
A reci mi, kakvu muziku/glazbu voliš da slušaš? Tvoj avatar naslućuje na Punk, jel'?

----------

